

David Fox - #3 hire at Lucasarts, Worked with Douglas Adams, Hired Tim Schafer - allending
http://www.destructoid.com/david-fox-on-forming-lucasarts-with-george-writing-with-douglas-adams-and-more-288839.phtml

======
allending
and also worked with Orson Scott Card. Man, what a career.

